# Comunicación GSM con módulo Telit



## El nombre (Abr 29, 2008)

Estoy haciendo la cama para ir explicando el diseño y la construcción de una alarma GSM con seis entradas optoacopladas y cuatro salidas a relé.

en  http://bactering.blogspot.com/  para luego ir pasándolo aquí.


----------



## pepechip (May 1, 2008)

El modelo del modulo telit que piensas utilizar aproximadamente cuanto vale?


----------



## El nombre (May 2, 2008)

Valen todos por un estilo: 59€ . 
Ahora vamos a lo práctico. Tienes toda la información y asistencia que precisas y son muy fiables. El primer cacharrillo ya lo tengo en el blog de bactering. He subido unas fotos (programador incluido) para ir recopilando toda la información y una vez organizado el trabajo ir pasandolo.


----------



## fitopato (Feb 4, 2010)

Pues realmente encuentro poca información. Yo tengo que realizar un proyecto para la universidad con el Telit GM862-GPS y no encuentro mucho software ni manuales por internet. De hecho, aún no he conseguido comunicarme con el cacharro.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 11, 2010)

fitopato dijo:


> Pues realmente encuentro poca información. Yo tengo que realizar un proyecto para la universidad con el Telit GM862-GPS y no encuentro mucho software ni manuales por internet. De hecho, aún no he conseguido comunicarme con el cacharro.


 Con el datasheet lo llevas a carrin enseguida.

Vamos a ponernos en marcha.
en C o asm??
lo tengo con el 16f877.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 17, 2010)

((He intentado reeditar mis post para no hacerlo extenso y no he podido. Una ayudita plis.))

Adjunto los esquemas del circuito, verificado y funcionando en modo gsm.
El funcionamiento es el siguiente.
Conecta alimentación y la alarma queda activada pasado un tiempo para que estabilicen los volumétricos.
Una llamada y desconecta la alarma. Reconoce el número y cuelga la llamada entrante.
Con una nueva llamada activa la alarma. Reconoce el número y pasados unos segundos llama al número que ha solicitado la activación y espera a que le cuelgue.
Esto se ha hecho para confirmar que se ha activado la alarma.
En caso de alarma se envía un SMS instantáneo con el motivo de la alarma y pasados unos segundos llama para confirmar la recepción de la alarma. Si no se cuelga la llamada. Envía un sms a otro número y repite la llamada. De no contestar va llamando alternativamente a los números hasta que le cuelgue alguno.
En esta ocasión va con el módulo Telit. Próximamente con un Nokia.
El asm y C van en los próximos días.


----------



## albermillan69 (Ago 19, 2011)

Buenas...

Como hacen para poder hacer la llamada??
Se que es con el comando ATD

Soy de venezuela, el celular al cual quiero llamar es 0416-xxx-xx-xx
0416 es el codigo de la operadora, el comando ATD solo acepta 9 digitos. como puedo hacer??

Gracias...


----------



## hammer_go (Sep 30, 2011)

Solo tienes que poner ATD<NUMERO> (obiamente quitando los signos <>) y darle enter. Lo de los nueve numeros se me hace extraño, pues en México los numeros celulares son de 13 digitos, y yo lo he hecho sin ningun problema.


----------

